#ubuntu-zh 2010-12-14
<hello1> 我靠 人这么多？ 才4个？
<hello1> 我是来打酱油的 o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<hello1> 我发现 台湾的群 逗搞的比大陆要好。 唉
<hello1> 我的电脑估计的拿到维修点维修了,一断电源，然后显示器就暗的不能在暗。 ubuntu真厉害。。。
<hello1> 双显卡的杯具
<hello1> 早知道买个一般的电脑就行了。
<hello1> 我靠 原来是进错聊天室了啊 ,应该是ubuntu-cn ，怪不得，我昨天看还那么多人呢！
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-12
<Rodrigo_WalKinG4> Rodrigo_WalKinG404123456rod
<reckless94404qwe> reckless94404qwe123
<reckless94404qwe> reckless94404qwe123
<reckless94404qwe> reckless94404qwe123
<Rodrigo_WalKinG4> Rodrigo_WalKinG404123456rod
<Rodrigo_WalKinG4> Rodrigo_WalKinG404123456rod
<reckless94404qwe> reckless94404qwe123
<reckless94404qwe> reckless94404qwe123
<Christopherson40> Christopherson404tetramoo8
<Christopherson40> Christopherson404tetramoo8
<reckless94404qwe> reckless94404qwe123
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-13
<superpick404zoe9> superpick404zoe911
<superpick404zoe9> superpick404zoe911
<superpick404zoe9> superpick404zoe911
<superpick404zoe9> superpick404zoe911
<emny1337404emanu> emny1337404emanue32
<emny1337404emanu> emny1337404emanue32
<Gameneuling4041q> Gameneuling4041q2w3e4a5s6d
<Gameneuling4041q> Gameneuling4041q2w3e4a5s6d
<ianlawlor404qazw> ianlawlor404qazwsx
<ianlawlor404qazw> ianlawlor404qazwsx
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-15
<hobo345404bubba1> hobo345404bubba1010
<hobo345404bubba1> hobo345404bubba1010
<beegle678404sk8a> beegle678404sk8a4life
<zlavik404wemeru1> zlavik404wemeru11
<thehut1040497mdp> thehut1040497mdp6e24k976qay
<thehut1040497mdp> thehut1040497mdp6e24k976qay
<thehut1040497mdp> thehut1040497mdp6e24k976qay
<thehut1040497mdp> thehut1040497mdp6e24k976qay
<thehut1040497mdp> thehut1040497mdp6e24k976qay
<ianlawlor404qazw> ianlawlor404qazwsx
<ianlawlor404qazw> ianlawlor404qazwsx
<ianlawlor404qazw> ianlawlor404qazwsx
<oOPOLSKAOo404Pjw> oOPOLSKAOo404Pjw1997
<oOPOLSKAOo404Pjw> oOPOLSKAOo404Pjw1997
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-16
<constan0310404pu> constan0310404pudding1
<thehut1040497mdp> thehut1040497mdp6e24k976qay
<thehut1040497mdp> thehut1040497mdp6e24k976qay
<Christopherson40> Christopherson404tetramoo8
<kiler404bobi97> kiler404bobi97
<kiler404bobi97> kiler404bobi97
<kiler404bobi97> kiler404bobi97
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-17
<Qwentek404pan959> Qwentek404pan9595
<zSythe404localro> zSythe404localrook
<zSythe404localro> zSythe404localrook
<Nayeco404qazwsx3> Nayeco404qazwsx356ironertyui90
<Nayeco404qazwsx3> Nayeco404qazwsx356ironertyui90
<bloodtamer404sci> bloodtamer404scipio88
<bloodtamer404sci> bloodtamer404scipio88
<Nayeco404qazwsx3> Nayeco404qazwsx356ironertyui90
<bloodtamer404sci> bloodtamer404scipio88
<Zhenger97404mndl> Zhenger97404mndlshft
<Zhenger97404mndl> Zhenger97404mndlshft
<Zhenger97404mndl> Zhenger97404mndlshft
<Zhenger97404mndl> Zhenger97404mndlshft
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<hypercron07404pe> hypercron07404peppy456
<oOPOLSKAOo404Pjw> oOPOLSKAOo404Pjw1997
<oOPOLSKAOo404Pjw> oOPOLSKAOo404Pjw1997
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-18
<BananaPsycho4041> BananaPsycho4041piece
<BananaPsycho4041> BananaPsycho4041piece
<BananaPsycho4041> BananaPsycho4041piece
<BananaPsycho4041> BananaPsycho4041piece
<h8er11404tevez11> h8er11404tevez111
<aaohypo404shorty> aaohypo404shorty07
<khaos1311404khao> khaos1311404khaos13131
<ryan4589404bob45> ryan4589404bob4589
<ryan4589404bob45> ryan4589404bob4589
<Walitorax404Toko> Walitorax404TokoroButlon98
<Walitorax404Toko> Walitorax404TokoroButlon98
